
Ask HN: Is there a good CMS for websites like kickass.to and such? - kiraken
The past few days i&#x27;ve been looking for a CMS for torrent websites for a private project of mine (nothing illegal) But i can&#x27;t seem to find any good ones!
======
natdempk
Gazelle is a pretty popular one, powers what.cd and a few other private
trackers: [http://whatcd.github.io/Gazelle/](http://whatcd.github.io/Gazelle/)

~~~
kiraken
It's got a pretty outdated UI. I was looking for something like kickass

